# What is a HR32 GTR? :S



## Cryptopsy (Sep 24, 2006)

I thought the HR32 series were the GTT/GTST models, but on car sale websites here i see A LOT of series HR32 gtR's?


----------



## ABuSD (Jun 28, 2005)

I think that is irrelevant, its either a GTR or its not.
I know what your saying though, maybe they dont know any better? (Or maybe i dont  )


----------

